# Aux-in en Radio CD-MP3 del coche ¿COMO?



## berto1986 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo por aquí y la verdad que la electrónica y derivados no son mi fuerte. He hecho algún que otro apaño por ahi pero nada más.

Pongo este tema a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano. Seguro que es algo bastante fácil pero que no tengo ni idea de cómo hacerlo, y eso que he mirado bastante por ahí.

Tengo esta radio:


Con este esquema de conexiones y los correspondientes pines:
 

He leído que la entrada auxiliar se puede sacar de los pines CD-R (audio R), CD-L (audio L) y CD (masa). Hice un cable de audio, le puse un jack de audio en un extremo e hice las conexiones en la radio..... pero no me funciona!

Me podéis decir qué tengo que hacer?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 27, 2011)

Si no tiene entrada auxilar no se puede hacer en forma directa como prentendes, hay que entrar dentro del equilpo agregar una llave y algunas comonentes, pero hace falta el esquema eléctrico del mismo
modelo  y marca del aparato


----------



## berto1986 (Oct 27, 2011)

En principio no tiene entrada auxiliar. La radio es la que viene de serie en el coche (seat leon 1p), y es de la marca Blaupunkt. El modelo exacto no lo sé. Tengo que desmontar la radio. Lo que no sé es de dónde sacar el esquema eléctrico.

He visto esto en ebay, y dicen que vale para cualquier radio aunque no tenga entrada auxiliar. Se puede hacer un circuito de estos fácilmente? O tampoco? Es que desmontar la radio y hacerle cosas me da un poco de respeto.


----------



## berto1986 (Oct 28, 2011)

El modelo es: Blaupunkt MP3 seat SE350 LHD MP3 S Brill BVX. Pero no encuentro el esquema eléctrico por ningún lado.


----------



## d0rad0 (Oct 28, 2011)

Lo que hace ese circuito es que simula un cargador de CDs para tener entrada de audio y debe funcionar, pero yo no lo he probado.

Yo para mi megane si implemente la entrada de aux, atacando directamente a la etapa amplificadora de salida, pero sencillo lo que se dice sencillo no es.


----------



## berto1986 (Oct 28, 2011)

Y el circuito que simula el cargador de cd se puede hacer fácilmente?


----------



## marianoarcas (Oct 30, 2011)

y nose que tan complicado lo habran hecho los chicos de blaupunkt, pero en los pioneer, tienen un pinout en una ficha azul, (creo que se llama superbus o algo asi) y se activa desde el mismo stereo accediendo a menus de mantenimiento


----------



## pandacba (Oct 30, 2011)

Pero tampoco todos los pioner tienen esa posibildad, es decir es simple si esta previsto su utilización y si dispones la entrada auxilair, si esta no existe, por lo general tampoco esta la forma de activar nada


----------



## berto1986 (Nov 1, 2011)

Entonces el circuito ese que venden en ebay tampoco me funcionaría?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 1, 2011)

Cual circuito? puedes poner un link? para ver de que se trata?


----------



## berto1986 (Nov 1, 2011)

El que está puesto en este post en la respuesta #3.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 1, 2011)

para contestar acertadamente habria que ver el manual de servicio de dicho modelo, solo asi sabremos si se puede de esa forma o no.
He pedido el manual a un amigo, yo tengo una enorme cantidad pero obvio no a todos y ni bien me lo envie lo analizare y si es viable hare un post para que sirva a todos


----------



## berto1986 (Nov 3, 2011)

He mirado el manual de la radio que trae el coche y no trae nada referente a la entrada auxiliar. Pero eso no quiere decir que no se le pueda poner. Y he buscado por internet el esquema eléctrico pero no encontré nada.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 3, 2011)

No me referia a ese manual que seria el de usuario, si no al manual de servicio, el que da el fabricante al servicio técnico alli hay información sobre variantes y sobre conecciones que estan en la parte posterior y que el manual de usuario ni siquiera las menciona, por ejmplo al algunos que se puede hacer cambios internos a traves de esas conecciones con el cable y el soft apropiado, pero ojo no es ni en todas las marcas ni en todos los modelos


----------



## berto1986 (Nov 3, 2011)

Y dónde puedo encontrar ese manual?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 3, 2011)

El problema es ese hay algunos de ese tipo como dije más arriba no son fáciles de conseguir, lo tengo pedido a varios colegas pero aún no he recibido respuesta


----------



## joelexel (Nov 3, 2011)

Si tenes ganas de desarmar la radio lo q puedes hacer es conectar directamente las salidas de tu mp3 o lo q quieras a las estrada de sonido del integrado encargado de la amplificación de sonido, generalmente solidario a un gran disipador, el problema es que tendras que encontrar algun modo de la radio que te active las salidas sin reproducir ningun sonido, porque la radio nunca se enterara que le estas introduciendo sonido solo utilizaras su amplificador, y por lo general estos traen un MUTE que se activa solo cuando no estas reproduciendo ni escuchando nada. 

Se que no he sido claro pero por favor decime tus dudas


----------



## berto1986 (Nov 3, 2011)

Entiendo lo que quieres decir pero lo veo un tanto complicado. Me podrías decir si el cable que he puesto en la respuesta #3 podría funcionar?


----------



## joelexel (Nov 3, 2011)

Me aseguraria con el vendedor q este cable funciona yo no te lo puedo decir xq nunca lo he usado ni he visto algo parecido, pero si cambias de opinión con gusto te ayudare


----------



## berto1986 (Nov 12, 2011)

He hablado con el vendedor del cable y me pone:

_Hello,
if you have one from this radiosystem:
Navigation (16:9), Audiosystem CD03, Altea CD01, Altea CD02
then yes._

Y como las Altea CD01 y CD02 son iguales por delante, pues le mandé las fotos de este post. La foto del frontal y las de las conexiones y pines. Y me contestó lo siguiente:

_Hello,
the pin out likes good, must be work.
Regards_

Así que lo más seguro es que sí. Pero que tampoco es seguro del todo. Pero según he leído por ahí funciona. Entonces seguro que hay alguna forma de hacerlo en casa no?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 12, 2011)

Volvemos a lo mismo, sin la información adecuada por más que esten los pines alli nada se puede hacer, todavia no me han conseguido el manual de servicio y sin el estamos en 0


----------



## berto1986 (Nov 24, 2011)

Me ha llegado un correo que ponía que tenía una respuesta aquí en el foro. Pero no veo esa respuesta, ni tampoco una que puse yo anteriormente.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2011)

busca en tus mensajes casi seguro que fue a moderación


----------



## mickael1987 (Dic 12, 2011)

yo tengo la misma radio y yo quiero saver si puedo sacar una conexion usb?gracias


----------



## joelexel (Dic 14, 2011)

USB? Me parece q eso trae una complejidad bastante grande, lo mas facil es meterle la señal por medio de la salida comun de los dispositivos mp3 celulares lo q fuere en ves de poner los auriculares conectas el estereo de tu auto


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 14, 2011)

para  que quieres una entrada auxiliar? para un i pod?.....
tal vez te sea mas facil esto, solo lo conectas a la toma del encendedor de cigarrillos, y listo tenes entrada usb,una memoria normalita ,  y para los i pod  con un jack de 3.5mm



http://www.dealextreme.com/c/fm-transmitters-710
http://autoestereos.mercadolibre.com.mx/transmisores-fm/


----------



## DanielU (Dic 19, 2011)

Desarmen el stereo y busquen el pin de entrada de señal del amplificador, seguramente va a tener una resistencia en paralelo a gnd y un capacitor en serie, posiblemente entre 1uF y 10uF, ahi le conectan un switch de dos posiciones, en el punto medio de la llave va a salir la señal (+ del capacitor de entrada), en un extremo conectan la señal que venia a la pata del capacitor y en la otra conectan el "line-in".

Algo que todavia no pude hacer es encontrar el datasheet del integrado que usan los trasmisores fm que meciona solaris8, pero con un pequeño ampli con un LM386 y el parlantito de un juguete se podria buscar la señal de salida. Conectando esa señal a la entrada del amplificador se podria modernizar cualquier stereo por $40 (U$S10) jajajaja.

Los emisores fm son buenos para usarlos en lugares alejados de la ciudad, porque en la ciudad te cansas de buscar una emisora que este libre...


----------



## berto1986 (Ene 9, 2012)

Pensaba que lo de poner la entrada auxiliar en la radio era coser y cantar, pero veo que es más complicado de lo esperado. He de decir que soy un poco patoso y mis conocimientos de electrónica son un poco escasos. Y para hacer este tipo de cosas necesito verlo antes, todo explicado de forma detallada y saber que funciona. Sino no me atrevo.

A ver si encontramos una solución, porque no quisiera gastar 40€ en un simple cable...

También soy uno de lo que ha probado los transmisores FM y no me han gustado mucho. Emiten interferencias y, como dices tú, hay que estar cambiando continuamente de canal. Así que los he descartado.


----------



## Seven27 (Ene 29, 2012)

Estoy en la misma situación que tu con la radio dichosa!!! ¿me podrías mandar el enlace del cable que has encontrado? yo he encontrado uno igual pero  sin chip

http://www.ebay.es/itm/180806974546?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Mi intención, si es que encontramos solución para lo del AUX, es colocarle este aparatejo para mandarle la musica por bluetooth

http://www.ebay.es/itm/320838461358?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## reyvilla (Ene 29, 2012)

Hola muy buenas me uno yo ando igual con el reproductor de mi carro y encontré algo que pienso poner a prueba les dejo el link contiene un vídeo demostrativo y demás, esta en ingles la pagina pero se entiende ya que tiene fotos y es muy sencillo el procedimiento...saludoss

http://donn.dyndns.org/projects/carstereoinput/

PD: No se si aplique para todos los reproductores, espero que para el mio si.


----------



## reyvilla (Ene 31, 2012)

Bueno les comento mis avances, mi reproductor es un hypson HSC7700M localice el circuito integrado similar yo diría que es como el gemelo del que indican en la pagina ya que las características son iguales incluso coinciden los pines, el de la pagina es el PT2313L y el de mi equipo es el: SC7313S y tiene los mismos pines, así que me arriesgue y soldé el cable como indica en la pagina y lo probé y funciono bastante bien, ahora hay unas cosas que ocurren al hacerlo de esa manera:

1.- No suena al 100% puede deberse a que la conexión es directa.

2.- Cuando el volumen se incrementa al 100% en el equipo el sonido se distorsiona.

3.-Al ser utilizado una emisora en mi caso 87.5 para oír el dispositivo conectado este sustituye el sonido de la emisora por el del dispositivo, me imagino que por la ganancia del mismo.

4.-El método es practico y sencillo pero no 100% efectivo por lo del volumen pero por todo lo demás esta bastante bueno.

Por otro lado de seguro un poco mas adelante me ponga hacer el cable con un circuito de control para el integrado SC7313S ya que el mismo tiene dos pines de conexión i2c y con la hoja de datos puede hacerse algo mas completo para colocarse un auxiliar...saludoss


----------



## berto1986 (Feb 6, 2012)

mickael1987 dijo:


> yo tengo la misma radio y yo quiero saver si puedo sacar una conexion usb?gracias



Sacar una toma USB es más complicado. Recuerdo que había unos circuítos que se vendían en un foro, y que se conectaban en la parte de atrás de la radio. El circuito se encargaba de reproducir las canciones que había en el USB. El problema es que tenía unos límites de carpetas y de canciones por carpeta. Y creo que costaba 50€ y  aparte el cable que conectaba a la radio.



Seven27 dijo:


> Estoy en la misma situación que tu con la radio dichosa!!! ¿me podrías mandar el enlace del cable que has encontrado? yo he encontrado uno igual pero  sin chip
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/180806974546?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Tengo que buscar en ebay, porque no guardé el enlace. 



> Mi intención, si es que encontramos solución para lo del AUX, es colocarle este aparatejo para mandarle la musica por bluetooth
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/320838461358?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Gracias y un saludo



La idea es buena. Aunque es más práctico el cable que digo yo.


----------



## Seven27 (Feb 8, 2012)

Bueno, no me podía esperar, me arriesgue y compré este cable;

http://www.ebay.es/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170776125569

En la variante 3. Quadlock.
El envio rapidísimo (desde Alemania), menos de una semana. 

La radio del Leon 1p es idéntica a la tuya, sin aux, ni cargador de cd, ni nada de nada.
Conecto todos los cables a la radio, el jack de audio al movil, le doy a cd y voila!!!!!!
Ahora me aparece el símbolo del cargador de cds y todo!!!!!!

Espero haber ayudado y un saludo.


----------



## jesustoural (Feb 15, 2012)

Hola berto1986 te adjunto una foto de como hice yo para tener puerto usb en mi golf v, es lo mas sencillo que puedes hacer y ademas barato, fui a un desguace en el que me encontré con un leon como el tuyo que tenia una guantera debajo del asiento del copiloto, la cual dentro tenía un puerto usb, me lo pillé por 20€, tiene el mismo conector azul del adaptador que pusiste tu, funciona exactamente igual que una "caja de 6 CD´s" con la particularidad de que solo puedes poner 99 canciones por CD, espero te sirva de ayuda...


----------

